# Subaru Legacy GTB



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm looking at getting a 98 or 99 one, manual so the 280 bhp version. Anyone got one on here, what can you tell me about them?


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I guess that's a no then...think I found out most of what I want to know now.


----------



## Daryl_mk4coupe (Oct 17, 2007)

is that the twin turbo version,import only?
Iv heard great things about Litchfield Imports,they should be able to source one for you (if you havnt got one) and im sure they could tune it for you too. Id imagine they would be pretty easy to tune. Would have thought the block would be the same as a normal scooby flat4,just the head will be different for the twin turbo's. Id have thought 400 could be pretty easy with slightly larger turbos,and exhaust and a remap.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Yes the twin turbo one mate :thumb: Not heard of Litchfield will go take a look.

I wouldn't be looking to tune the car at first, I think 280bhp will be enough for me, especially going from 90bhp! Although I think a front mounted intercooler would be a good idea?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

FMIC is always a good idea with these types of car...

Make sure the Bilstein shocks are OK and working correctly..they cost a bit of money to put right...

:thumb:


----------



## russell hayward (Apr 13, 2006)

Litchfield's Type 25 Impreza does not use a FMIC, which should tell you something.

There are plenty of things you can do before worrying about that, would suggest a decent ECUTEK remap first.

Give Iain Litchfield a ring, he will sort you out.

www.litimports.co.uk


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

russell hayward said:


> Litchfield's Type 25 Impreza does not use a FMIC, which should tell you something.
> 
> There are plenty of things you can do before worrying about that, would suggest a decent ECUTEK remap first.
> 
> ...


Only because they have not developed it yet :wall::wall:

So that tells me that there is a point to them, and they are looking to get one set up....just not first on the list perhaps

:lol:



:thumb:


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

russell hayward said:


> Litchfield's Type 25 Impreza does not use a FMIC, which should tell you something.
> 
> There are plenty of things you can do before worrying about that, would suggest a decent ECUTEK remap first.
> 
> ...


Surely more air will get to the engine if you fit a FMIC?

No Legacy's on Litchfields site so I will contact them, I have also been looking at TBM International.

Off topic - but did you register on WIM yesterday, I recognise the username?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

There will be an increase in air supply, but it is also done for the 'heat soak' issues with having your intercooler on top of a warm engine...

When I moved my (various) i/cs to the front, I also added the water spray to try and cool the air further...

HTH

:thumb:


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> There will be an increase in air supply, but it is also done for the 'heat soak' issues with having your intercooler on top of a warm engine...
> 
> When I moved my (various) i/cs to the front, I also added the water spray to try and cool the air further...
> 
> ...


I know all about heat soak mate, I have a turbo diesel ATM and the IC is on top of the manifold...not good!


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Thats one thing Ive never understood about these cars and the Evos, why on earth do they put an intercooler in practically the hottest area of the engine bay?! Just dont understand that. I know that they have cold air directed there either by a scoop or grills, but there must still be some warm/hot air getting its way into the intercooler.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Pezza4u said:


> Yes the twin turbo one mate :thumb: Not heard of Litchfield will go take a look.
> 
> I wouldn't be looking to tune the car at first, I think 280bhp will be enough for me, *especially going from 90bhp*! Although I think a front mounted intercooler would be a good idea?


The mondeo is 90bhp?!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

HornetSting said:


> Thats one thing Ive never understood about these cars and the Evos, why on earth do they put an intercooler in practically the hottest area of the engine bay?! Just dont understand that. I know that they have cold air directed there either by a scoop or grills, but there must still be some warm/hot air getting its way into the intercooler.


To keep it free from damage (is my best guess)...

Remember most of them are Rally derived cars... Evo, Scooby, GTiR...

The heat soak issue only really happens when the car is still, which again doesn't happen that often in racing...but becomes an issue in rush hour traffic!

:thumb:


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> The mondeo is 90bhp?!


Yep, old school TD, they are tuneable to around 120bhp but no more than that. It's the same weight as the Legacy as well, approx 1500kg!!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Pezza4u said:


> Yep, old school TD, they are tuneable to around 120bhp but no more than that. It's the same weight as the Legacy as well, approx 1500kg!!


hehe now I get the other night! My little 750kg "beast" with nearly the same power :lol:

Get the subaru, totally cool car. THe imprezza is just for loosers nowadays


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> hehe now I get the other night! My little 750kg "beast" with nearly the same power :lol:
> 
> Get the subaru, totally cool car. THe imprezza is just for loosers nowadays


:lol: Yep the mondeo don't really stand a chance against anything TBH!

Legacy is top of the list, just gotta work out me budget and start looking :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Pezza4u said:


> :lol: Yep the mondeo don't really stand a chance against anything TBH!
> 
> Legacy is top of the list, just gotta work out me budget and start looking :thumb:


I'll happily not race you when you get one  I think they're totally understated because of the imprezza so a good shout. No doubt you'll love it. Would you be getting a direct import or one that's already been imported?


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> I'll happily not race you when you get one  I think they're totally understated because of the imprezza so a good shout. No doubt you'll love it. Would you be getting a direct import or one that's already been imported?


In a straight line you would obviously lose but around the lanes I'd imagine it would be pretty close. Your car would probably beat the majority around the lanes and I would say on a par with an MX5. To be fair to the mondeo it would lose in a straight line but I've done alot of suspension mods and I usually keep up with cars on the lanes that are alot more powerful and the same size...Latimer Road is my favourite private test track :lol:

I was looking at importing one myself but it seems alot of hassle with the fees and tests etc, which I can't be bothered with. Buying one that's imported already seems better but traders seem to be a £1-£1.5K more than private. I'm looking at cars from '98 and '99.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Once the springs are all sorted and I get the geometry done it should be spot on for what I want  certainly much, much better than my old fiesta

Whatever you get, I wanna have a good look at! ANd of course listen to that lovely boxer


----------



## russell hayward (Apr 13, 2006)

Pezza4u said:


> Surely more air will get to the engine if you fit a FMIC?
> 
> No Legacy's on Litchfields site so I will contact them, I have also been looking at TBM International.
> 
> Off topic - but did you register on WIM yesterday, I recognise the username?


Yes I did !

As for FMIC, it really isn't necessary until it becomes a limitation. Quite where that limit is on the Legacy, Iain will tell you. However, you are not tuning it so you don't have to worry !


----------



## Daryl_mk4coupe (Oct 17, 2007)

A guy i work with has just bought a 04 plate Outback 3.0R,and that thing is rapid. Looks really understated,its got a good interior and is well build. Drinks fuel though,he is getting it LPG'd. I personally love the B4 Blitzen,i think they look awesome,and they are rapid.

Have you looked at New Era Imports,i know they were pretty big,but lost touch with that side of things now.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Classic car mate:thumb:Found this one and it looks like a good un http://www.pistonheads.com/SALES/1675844.htm


----------



## russell hayward (Apr 13, 2006)

Ross said:


> Classic car mate:thumb:Found this one and it looks like a good un http://www.pistonheads.com/SALES/1675844.htm


No mention of being mapped to run on UK fuel, I hope they have had it done !


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> Whatever you get, I wanna have a good look at! ANd of course listen to that lovely boxer


Course mate, you can have a listen while I watch you disappear in the rear view mirror! 



Ross said:


> Classic car mate:thumb:Found this one and it looks like a good un http://www.pistonheads.com/SALES/1675844.htm


As nice as that is it's not a GTB, which is the estate version. I'm looking at these - here. Probably in white as keeping a dark coloured estate swirl free will be hard work, especially jap paint?



russell hayward said:


> No mention of being mapped to run on UK fuel, I hope they have had it done !


First I've heard of that, I thought you have to use super unleaded and possibly an octane booster?


----------

